# Problem Installing Wolfenstein



## hebburnurly (Nov 9, 2004)

When I install wolfenstein I get an error when starting the game which says:

"This application has failed to start because d3dx9_39.dll was not found"

Any help anyone?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That error message is from DirectX, and that file may be corrupted. What DirectX version are you using? You can check by going to Start>Run. Type *dxdiag* in the run box, and it will display the DirectX version under the System tab.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you using a graphics card that supports DirectX 9?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

DirectX 9.0C should be included in the DVD, install it
or you can get the latest version of directX 9.0C from my sig


----------

